# Seiko Skz211k



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Spotted this whilst trawling. I really like it.

I know you are already watched-up to the eyeballs Roy







, but when you shift a few, can you see if this is available to you please and a price estimate if it is?










Model : SKZ211K

Type : Divers

Metal : Stainless Steel

Movement : Automatic

Seiko 5 Diver's 200 Automatic

Caliber: 7S36 ( 23 Jewels )

Hardlex crystal

Solid links steel bracelet with double push button locking clasp

Machine knurled bezel and crown.

Compass scale chaper ring.

Bracelet 22mm

Case width- bezel diameter 40mm

Case thickness: 14mm

What does anyone else think? Ever seen one in the wild?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I saw that too! Love it







Think there is a white faced version as well,









Get em in Roy!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

sweet.... want one....









I found it says: Latest Seiko diver's watch with Rotating Compass ring - (using the Hour hands to indicate the direction) - so how does that work?


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Just found these too, that's one good looking watch................and I must resist........help!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JonW said:


> sweet.... want one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically point the hour hand at the sun. South is mid way between the hour hand and 12 so rotate the bezel to that position, so for eg at 10 am hold the watch with the 10 pointing to the sun rotate the bezel so the S is at 11 and therefore North is at 5.

This is only a rough guide.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

40mm? I could get away with that.










Though, it may end up in the wardrobe for a while.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

very rough PG, you also have to correct for BST and reset the bezel at least every hour, and also remember the whole shebang gets reversed if you are in the Southern hemisphere.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

correct George. I've never seen the point of the bezel really it doesnt take much to work out where the mid point between the hour and 12 is so why have a rotating bezel.

I'd never use this method for anything but guesstimation.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I think its just one of those funny quirks of marketing PG. People like gadgets, and that's a gadget.

Ironically (as you will know being ex-mil), if you have any idea about navigation you can generally figure out where north is without any aids at all. So using a wristwatch to do it, only really helps by telling what time it is so that you can estimate the position of north by guesstimation.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

asuming the watch is set right George
















I don't know about you and it probably is the military that acounts for it, but I always seem to be able to sense which direction is north (more or less)

The 710 is hopeless shes ok on a sunny day (not that thick that she doesn't know the sun is south at lunch time) but put her on the moors on a rainy afternoon and she doesn't have a clue.

Could prove evry useful in the future!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes, it certainly was the mil that kicked it off for me: driving around strange countries in tanks, and knowing where you are is pretty important. Helps avoid all those embarrasing "blue on blue" incidents!

On the mountains too there is a navigation-related saying: Getting to the top is optional - getting back down is again is mandatory. Navigation is very important in the hills. I certainly would not be using a watch as a compass, merely as a watch.









Good aid for the 710 though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d buy one of those


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok so its a gimmick then... most of us can work out as good an approximation of north by looking up n spending a few secs using our body etc but it still looks like a sweet addition to my rapdily growing seiko collection!









Any idea of protential prices? from my initial internet looking id have thought something like 100-115 seems about right, would that be in the ballpark Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

These are not available to me yet, sorry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe in the future?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes maybe in the future. I have just ordered a load more Seiko 200m divers watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes maybe in the future. I have just ordered a load more Seiko 200m divers watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes maybe in the future. I have just ordered a load more Seiko 200m divers watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I know what Roy has ordered 'cos he has told me and it's good







- but I'll leave it to him to tell you in his own time


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Ordered one of these via Hong Kong over the weekend. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Didn't go for the metal bracelet as I'll most probably replace with a soft rubber strap or kevlar. Particularly like the version with the yellow hands and black bezel. Don't know if I'll ever use the compass, but it looks cool nonetheless.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> Don't know if I'll ever use the compass, but it looks cool nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much good near the equator Hakim


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

If I had the cash I would order one myself from way out east, but as I have just ordered that Casio Chrono, It will have to wait. I think I'll hang around until Roy can get 'em. He will probably get a better price with any luck too.

I did see some nice new Seiko 200m divers while I was punting around, if they are the ones Roy is getting, then we are in for a treat.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Yes maybe in the future. I have just ordered a load more Seiko 200m divers watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can get the one in the picture you have a sale here Roy! I'm going to wait and play the long game as I didn't think you'd get the Ecozilla and bought one from elsewhere







.....but this time I'm prepared to bide my time!

Even more 200m divers?????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wardy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes maybe in the future. I have just ordered a load more Seiko 200m divers watches.
> ...


Good Plan









Except just before Roy gets them in he`ll have posted an update with something irresistable on it you`ll grab then won`t have the cash spare to buy an SKZ211


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JoT Posted Yesterday, 07:17 PM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ May 30 2005, 02:17 PM)
> 
> ...


You are right John. I guess its like the 200m ratings on dive watches - 99% of us will never ever go down that deep. 1000m?







get outta here


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I just received one of these from Hakim, thank you sir.









Now the compass is not much use to me and I thought about reprinting the inner bezel with 1-12 so another timezone could be tracked or a count down bezel.

What do you think , good idea ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great idea










I never thought Roy would 'mod' a Seiko


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Now the compass is not much use to me and I thought about reprinting the inner bezel with 1-12 so another timezone could be tracked or a count down bezel.
> 
> What do you think , good idea ?


Great idea. To be honest the second time zone isn't much use to me either but it's potentially much more useful than the compass - I don't know why Seiko don't make a version of the watch with an alternative bezel. If you make one Roy I'd be interested in this watch, as it stands now I like it well enough but there's no way I'm going to buy one.

Countdown bezel sounds like a winner to me


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> jasonm Posted Today, 03:47 PM
> 
> Great idea
> 
> I never thought Roy would 'mod' a Seiko


Interesting yes...the beginnings of something perhaps









Sounds cool Roy. Would really like to see how it turns out.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll put it on my long list of things to do.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Listed as a Diver watch.

Presumeably so you can navigate by the sun whilst up to 200M deep??









Or is it just a fashion accessory?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot understand it either.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Now the compass is not much use to me and I thought about reprinting the inner bezel with 1-12 so another timezone could be tracked or a count down bezel.
> 
> What do you think , good idea ?
> 
> ...


Either would be a great idea Roy











Roy said:


> I'll put it on my long list of things to do.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that list ever topples over Mrs T will have to get some miners in to dig you out


----------

